# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Exhibitions Lighting Coordinator, DAM, Denver, CO (Nov.12, 2019)

## crumery

Exhibitions Lighting Coordinator position open at the Denver Art Museum in Colorado. 
This temporary, full-time position will assist DAM's Exhibitions and Collection Services team to successfully plan, install, and maintain the highest standards of exhibition lighting in all galleries and exhibition spaces. 

For more information and a full job description, check out the DAM's career page:*
https://www.paycomonline.net/v4/ats/web.php/jobs/ViewJobDetails?job=38130&clientkey=6F0CCA38B9135DC  3CC20883865902788*

----------

